
How Airbnb.com actually does things that don't scale and succeed with a scale - grantgrant
http://www.guotime.com/2011/06/how-airbnb-com-actually-does-things-that-dont-scale-and-succeed-with-a-scale/
======
benswieskowski
_If Andrew Warner told the world that Airbnb does things that don’t scale, and
succeed with a big scale (have you heard of their $1billion valuation?), I,
just one individual airbnb user, had a full taste of how they actually execute
on that idea (don’t scale) and make the process look so easy._

This sentence makes my head hurt. I don't understand how they do things that
don't scale. Seems perfectly scalable to me.

